# Your Tritype In 3 Movies.



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

378 Sx/So.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@KindOfBlue06
Fight Club is cp6 fixed, not 7 fixed.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_KindOfBlue06_
> Fight Club is cp6 fixed, not 7 fixed.


Yeah there's alot of debate about that. Tyler Durden is obviously a 9.  But then again, "Jack" is a disintegrating 3. Which disintegrates to 9. PLOT TWIST! Not that Fight Club has any plot twists. ;D But I can see the cp6 though, solid observation. 

I guess a better example would have been Alex in A Clockwork Orange.


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

You took the easiest 3 movie, no fair.  I can't think of any others jumping out at me that I've watched.

But, here's 9w8:





and, maybe this could work for 5, kinda:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

731 movies











and, just cuz, 731 anime :tongue:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Father of Dragons said:


> and, maybe this could work for 5, kinda:


There are better movies than Inception as an example of type 5. Darren Aronofsky's Pi comes to mind as an immediate example. While Inception does deal with mental content, I wouldn't say it did so in a very 5-like manner. 














Three examples of type 5 themes in the movies, though none of them represent my tritype. I can't think of a single movie that does. Characters are rare enough.


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> There are better movies than Inception as an example of type 5. Darren Aronofsky's Pi comes to mind as an immediate example. While Inception does deal with mental content, I wouldn't say it did so in a very 5-like manner.
> 
> Three examples of type 5 themes in the movies, though none of them represent my tritype. I can't think of a single movie that does. Characters are rare enough.


Yeah, I kind of regretted choosing Inception, but it was the closest thing I could think of. 

I was thinking though that perhaps the most five-like aspect of the story is when Leo is explaining his and his wife's life spent in the dream world. They had unlimited power due largely in part to his knowledge, and so were like gods who could shape their world as they saw fit. I can see some element of avarice there, and the aspect of integrating to 8 which involves the gaining of power... even though I don't think Leo or his wife were type 5. 

The movies you posted do seem overwhelmingly 5, Pi looks pretty sweet actually. And I agree, type 5 characters do seem pretty few and far between.


----------



## Manifestation (Jul 4, 2013)

only movie that popped in my head was for the 4w5


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Father of Dragons said:


> Yeah, I kind of regretted choosing Inception, but it was the closest thing I could think of.
> 
> I was thinking though that perhaps the most five-like aspect of the story is when Leo is explaining his and his wife's life spent in the dream world. They had unlimited power due largely in part to his knowledge, and so were like gods who could shape their world as they saw fit. I can see some element of avarice there, and the aspect of integrating to 8 which involves the gaining of power... even though I don't think Leo or his wife were type 5.


Yes, I was also thinking of that aspect of Inception which honestly was something I found far more interesting than the rest of the film as a whole. I would say it's more 6-like if I have to pick a head type for it, in that it deals more with trust of knowledge and trust towards authority and just trust over what we can perceive in general than it does whether we can know or understand it. 



> The movies you posted do seem overwhelmingly 5, Pi looks pretty sweet actually. And I agree, type 5 characters do seem pretty few and far between.


Not just 5s, but 458s in particular. There are two characters, possibly three, that I think are likely being Snape from Harry Potter, Hei from Darker Than Black (my avatar) and Lord Baelish from Game of Thrones. So on the question whether I think my type comes in abundance, I would say no. Even then, Hei is questionable (could have 3 fix) and so is Baelish (could have 3 fix).

Also, even if you don't end up watching the Bourne series I find it interesting from the point of view that it's an action series rather than psychological thriller such as Pi and Altered States. Yet Bourne as a character is very archetypically 5-like to me, and compared to the stereotype of 5s often being NTs, he's likely an ISTP, which also explains the somewhat different direction of the series in general focusing more on action than it does pure theoretical mental content. 

I have typed plenty of characters as type 5 though, and a type 5 character in the works of fiction doesn't mean the works of fiction will be 5-like. Take Tron for example. The main idea of the game world is actually 5-like and the creator is likely a 5w6 (forgot his name), but the main message and the movies themselves are not focusing on 5 themes but rather 6 themes.


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Ofelia, the main character from Pan's Labyrinth seems 9w1 and INFP.


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

My tritype in just one movie:


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> Also, even if you don't end up watching the Bourne series I find it interesting from the point of view that it's an action series rather than psychological thriller such as Pi and Altered States. Yet Bourne as a character is very archetypically 5-like to me, and compared to the stereotype of 5s often being NTs, he's likely an ISTP, which also explains the somewhat different direction of the series in general focusing more on action than it does pure theoretical mental content.


Jason Bourne is a cp6w5. If you didn't like him however you would say that he is paranoia-driven and is rebellious against authority for no reason when he could just hide somewhere instead of retaliating.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Inguz said:


> Jason Bourne is a cp6w5. If you didn't like him however you would say that he is paranoia-driven and is rebellious against authority for no reason when he could just hide somewhere instead of retaliating.


Except what I see is not his need to rebel, nor is he rebelling for the sake of it. If you want an example of a CP 6w5 there's Sgt. Doakes in Dexter. You see how much of his actions are constantly driven by the fear and CP6 logic, always trying to bark the loudest. Similarly, another CP6 would be Joffrey in Game of Thrones. Their overall manners are extremely different. 

Bourne actually did spend time to be left alone and that was his primary message in the first film, which is the premise of the second movie that's revenge-driven since they killed his girlfriend because they were still looking for him even though he explicitly said he didn't want to be involved anymore. Even the first movie has a strong underlying motif of finding out the truth and to understand what is going on. It deals with knowledge and a need to understand. Once he actually achieved that understanding he didn't want any of it anymore.

I utterly fail to see how Bourne and any of his actions and motives are 6-like and that has nothing to do with me liking his character or not (and honestly, there isn't much to like or dislike because he hardly has any character) or the films. He's for instance very private, doesn't share any personal thoughts or ideas and seems to overall want to just lead a life removed from the rest of society. In other words it seems to be avarice in a nutshell, especially sp subtype. 

The third movie also focused much more on a need to know who he is, which is the trailer I linked because I thought that movie in particular had very strong 5w4 themes in the need to know. 

So stop project your shit on people. It's much too easy to see through.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Also, isn't it more accurate to see Fight Club more as 9 disintegrated towards 6 than it is 6? If you study the primary themes, they relate to sloth more than they do fear. The narrator's problems stem from his inability to connect with reality, to care, to feel, to experience, a message he constantly repeats throughout the film, and one could also argue that his unawareness of having a dissociative personality (Tyler) is also typical of 9 in that 9 often tends to hold on to these personalities they don't know they do, in an attempt to create a sense of self. It is they but not they. Also, there is clearly a message of underlying anger and frustration that drives the film forward, yet the narrator never truly allows himself to be angry. There is a laziness to how he constantly involves himself and gets involved in the film's events that is very contrary to genuine 6 logic to me.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> Except what I see is not his need to rebel, nor is he rebelling for the sake of it. If you want an example of a CP 6w5 there's Sgt. Doakes in Dexter. You see how much of his actions are constantly driven by the fear and CP6 logic, always trying to bark the loudest. Similarly, another CP6 would be Joffrey in Game of Thrones. Their overall manners are extremely different.


I haven't watched Dexter and Joffrey is not a cp6. Arya is a cp6 if you want one example.

Also, isn't Bourne driven by actual fear for his life? He is hunted. They will kill him if they can.



ephemereality said:


> Bourne actually did spend time to be left alone and that was his primary message in the first film, which is the premise of the second movie that's revenge-driven since they killed his girlfriend because they were still looking for him even though he explicitly said he didn't want to be involved anymore. Even the first movie has a strong underlying motif of finding out the truth and to understand what is going on. It deals with knowledge and a need to understand. Once he actually achieved that understanding he didn't want any of it anymore.


So all introverts who spends time alone is a 5? Following that reasoning I am one too.

What makes you think that a 5 but not a 6 would seek revenge?

Truth-seeking and questioning is a 6 thing, have you not learned this yet? This is why science as a method is the domain of 6 and not 5, and this is also confirmed by Naranjo to be the case.



ephemereality said:


> I utterly fail to see how Bourne and any of his actions and motives are 6-like and that has nothing to do with me liking his character or not (and honestly, there isn't much to like or dislike because he hardly has any character) or the films. He's for instance very private, doesn't share any personal thoughts or ideas and seems to overall want to just lead a life removed from the rest of society. In other words it seems to be avarice in a nutshell, especially sp subtype.


His actions are so classical 6. I can let these quotes speak for themselves. Taken from this: http://personalitycafe.com/type-6-f...e-six-loyal-skeptic-timeless-description.html



> _Some people see the world as dangerous, and some see it as safe. Some see it as just or unjust. Nevertheless, we all live in the same world. Elements of our personality color our views, and human perception is little more than an inkblot test. One purpose of the Enneagram of Personality is to describe the various lenses that distort our perception of the world. If you believe that the world is ultimately *dangerous*, that you must be *aware and prepared*, and that the objective of life is to *survive*, then you might be:_
> 
> *TYPE SIX: THE LOYAL SKEPTIC*
> *(Also known as “The Problem Solver”)*


Is this a good description of Bourne? Yes, it is.



> Six is a head type, which means the primary “action area” for Type Six is their own thoughts. Their desire for security manifests in the form of security-oriented thinking; that is, identifying problems, thinking about solutions, and seeing the “worst case scenario.” This has great survival value but can cause problems with anxiety. It's not that Type Sixes live in fear every moment of their lives, but that constantly being aware of the worst case scenario can cause psychological stress.


This says pretty much what you said, that he is cerebral, but this is not a trait unique to 5 in any way.



> Sixes can vary greatly along a spectrum of behavior, although there is one constant thread: the desire to be secure in something. For some Sixes, that security is in themselves; these Sixes are very self-reliant and are great examples of a survivalist.


This fits him perfectly. Trust no one, believe only in his own ability to survive. The theme 'survivalist' is very applicable to Bourne.



> As you can see, there is probably no type in the Enneagram as diverse as Type Six. They can go from extreme to extreme, but the motivation remains the same – pure and simple, survival in the face of doubt. Outwardly, this can manifest in a number of characteristics. Sixes can be shy, brave, bold, friendly, unfriendly, hostile or cooperative. Most of all, they're adaptable; depending on the situation, they can be your best friend or your worst enemy. They can be a powerful leader, or they can be an influential rebel. Type Sixes can be hard to predict, and in many ways, their fluidity and adaptability is a great asset.


This is a good summary of Bourne's diversity of personality. Key words here is survival and adaptable.



> *Type Six with a Five Wing:
> *
> Type Five is associated with detached observation, and Six with a Five Wing possesses those traits as well. 6w5s tend to be reserved and cautious, always making sure to look before they leap. They are also very independent, as they are fully aware that people are two-faced and have developed a keen eye for deceit as a result.


Here are some things that, yes, are 5-ish but the core is what I have quoted above and it speaks for itself very clearly. Jason Bourne is an independent 6 focused on survival, there is no contradiction here.



> (Compared to Five) Type Fives see themselves as observers, while Type Sixes see themselves in the middle of the action. Type Fives can easily withdraw while Sixes will always feel the strings of doubt pulling on them.


Here is another good way to distinguish the two. Bourne finds himself in the middle of the action, he is not the "observer".



ephemereality said:


> The third movie also focused much more on a need to know who he is, which is the trailer I linked because I thought that movie in particular had very strong 5w4 themes in the need to know.


Anyone with retrograde amnesia would love to figure out what they don't know about themselves as their episodic memories are gone. But if you want to follow through on the whole "needs to know who he is" then type 4 would be a better fit. In my opinion though the circumstances explains his desire to know who he was before the trauma.



ephemereality said:


> So stop project your shit on people. It's much too easy to see through.


That your retort is an ad hominem portrays how you fail to support your claim in a rational manner.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Inguz said:


> Also, isn't Bourne driven by actual fear for his life? He is hunted. They will kill him if they can.


Isn't it normal to be driven by fear for your life if people are out to kill you? Unless I'm misunderstanding what you're saying.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

double post accident


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> Isn't it normal to be driven by fear for your life if people are out to kill you? Unless I'm misunderstanding what you're saying.


Thank you. Indeed it is so. But users like @ephemereality would want us to think that it's a characteristic of type 6 to be "driven by fear in most actions", so by that line of reasoning then Bourne should be a type 6. This whole "6es are scared pussies peeing their trousers, projecting their irrational fear onto everything" is some kind of false doctrine that is being advocated by such users. But the reply is going to be enjoyable. I am a 6w7 and I have asked the same question as you did to these users: Isn't everyone driven by fear? Fear of being weak, fear of failure, fear of being corrupt etc. So that leaves me to ask them, what exactly defines type 6? And as I wrote, the hilarious reply will in some twisted reasoning be that I am desperately clinging on to a system of belief (being dogmatic) when I am questioning their system of belief. No constructive response is given, merely replies that in no way touches on the actual question and instead reduces it to insecurity stemming from anxiety, insecurity or fear because I'm a type 6.


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

Tritype 368

1. Joan of Arc
2. Lord of the rings
3. 300


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Inguz said:


> Thank you. Indeed it is so.


Ah, I thought you were saying that he's a 6 because he is driven by fear. But yeah, I agree that alone doesn't make someone a type 6. I haven't seen the movie (or series) so I don't have an opinion on the character's type myself.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Donovan said:


> @_Gilly_
> 
> no... Easy A?
> 
> (hahahhaha)


lol. Who doesn't love Olive. 
Wouldnt she be 7w6? I dunno!


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

Gilly said:


> lol. Who doesn't love Olive.
> Wouldnt she be 7w6? I dunno!


lol, i'd have to actually watch it to know. i was thinking something from the 'detached' triad... eh, really not exactly sure.


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

1. 





2.





3. Fuck you, Bill.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

This immediately popped into my mind for 749 (sx from David Bowie's bulge







)


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Flaming Bassoon said:


> This immediately popped into my mind for 749 (sx from David Bowie's bulge


Super smexy tri type. Lol. 

./swoon


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

So is it one video per fix or one video representing the entire type? I'll go with both.


3w4





7w8





8w9









378


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Anyone know any for specifically 268? O.O


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Anyone know any for specifically 268? O.O


lol. Maybe my spirit animal. Kitty Forman from that 70s show? 

Though I think she's esfj. That's not in question for this thread. I do think she mains 2 though.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CInrpdvMHXg


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Gilly said:


> lol. Maybe my spirit animal. Kitty Forman from that 70s show?
> 
> Though I think she's esfj. That's not in question for this thread. I do think she mains 2 though.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CInrpdvMHXg


Oh my...Just noticed we have very similar tritypes!  What instinctual variant are you?

That was a good 268 clip lol! XD
Do you know any male characters of that tritype? - I have to ask, as 2's especially always get female roles on film (with the exception of Superman of course! Very happy about that one! ).


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Oh my...Just noticed we have very similar tritypes!  What instinctual variant are you?
> 
> That was a good 268 clip lol! XD
> Do you know any male characters of that tritype? - I have to ask, as 2's especially always get female roles on film (with the exception of Superman of course! Very happy about that one! ).


I don't know what your wings are! I'm SX/SO >.< yourself?
Male 2's are pretty hard to think of at least.. So many from the other types, not so many from 2, especially not main characters.

It's not the best clip. But I actually think Bill (the vampire) from True Blood might be 268. I suppose he *could* be 269, but he's down for the fight when required to protect his own sort of thing. Either way his 6 would have to be wing 5.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Gilly said:


> I don't know what your wings are! I'm SX/SO >.< yourself?
> Male 2's are pretty hard to think of at least.. So many from the other types, not so many from 2, especially not main characters.
> 
> It's not the best clip. But I actually think Bill (the vampire) from True Blood might be 268. I suppose he *could* be 269, but he's down for the fight when required to protect his own sort of thing. Either way his 6 would have to be wing 5.


Here's me...
SP 2w3
Sx 6w7
So 8w9

We are both Sx 6w7s! \o/

Yeah, 2 dudes miss out a bit with main characters in films, but we do have Superman, which counts for a lot.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

1. 2001: a Space Odyssey: director is a 5w4 but his work feels like a 1 (perfect) or 4 (artistic)
2. Drive: Gosling plays a 5w4 character, drive is perfectionistic.
3. Bin-Jip 4w5 movie by a 4w5 director and again perfectionistic made


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

9w1-4w5-6w7 sx/sp in one movie:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Inguz said:


> 1) This is a pathetic way to simply not reconsider your own position. "I don't want to take in this information because it doesn't make sense with what I already believe."
> 
> 2) There is that theme in Bourne trilogy, the whole plot is "I can't trust anyone".


And how does being unable to trust anyone in the context of Bourne where he is literally conned a 6 theme? It would be rational in that scenario to not trust anyone. Take the motto of X-Files for example, "the truth is out there" and "don't trust anyone", yet X-Files is primarily a 5-ish story (5w6), not 6, which is the argument I'd make for Bourne as well.

The main way to distinguish between 5 and 6 need to know is that 6 is looking for reassurance and stability in their knowledge, to know that when the rug is pulled from under their feet, they won't fall and hurt themselves but there is a support network there to help them keep standing. Knowledge, then, is to know when the rug is pulled so you can prepare for the fall or in best case situation, avoid falling all together. 

5s don't approach knowledge and to understand something that way, but it is indeed focused on understanding in itself, to figure out the truth of the matter and not just truth as in understanding underlying motives, but it is a grander truth of life. If I know this I know everything else about how the world functions. 

Your approach to the Bourne trilogy is extremely literal. It is a long time since I watched the movies now, but the focus for Jason is to know himself and to figure out the grand truth of the world, not knowledge in order to avoid falling when the rug is pulled. You know that girl he is with that becomes his partner? She could be a 6 though. She's emotionally reactive and clings to Jason because it looks as if he's got his shit together in a world that suddenly became highly volatile and unstable. I'm not saying this to make a disservice to 6s and make them seem as if they can only cling on to other people because I know you'd try to present it as if I am, but 6s _do_ desire to feel connected to people around them, to have that support network. They very deeply fear loneliness in a way a 5 simply does not. 5s are detached, 6s seek connection. Throughout the movies, it becomes evidently clear Jason does not actually care for connection with people. I mean, the only relationship he ever builds is with this woman? Otherwise he's operating entirely alone and not in some kind of 6 bravado style to prove his independence, but because he has no intrinsic desire to connect. 

That's extremely counter-intuitive to how 6s work. 



Kerik_S said:


> 4w5: ... Black Swan?


I think Black Swan is more a 3w4 kind of movie with a strong focus on success and performance and to "be the best" in order to garner love and appreciation. Also, the identity split that occurs is also more typical for type 3, imo, kind of losing yourself and not quite knowing who you are anymore in favor of the images you begin to perform.


----------



## fawning (May 31, 2015)

*174 sx/so - Kill Your Darlings* 

"Another lover hits the universe. The circle is broken. But with death comes rebirth. And like all lovers and sad people, I am a poet."



* *






> Carr: It's brilliant, no?
> Ginsberg: It's missing some periods and commas.
> Carr: It's better than anything you've ever written.
> Ginsberg: I use periods and commas.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Entropic said:


> I think Black Swan is more a 3w4 kind of movie with a strong focus on success and performance and to "be the best" in order to garner love and appreciation. Also, the identity split that occurs is also more typical for type 3, imo, kind of losing yourself and not quite knowing who you are anymore in favor of the images you begin to perform.


I agree, after reconsidering.

I'm at a loss for 4w5 movies. Albeit, any movies, really. I can only think of 4w3 because _Amadeus_'s narrator is clearly 4w3 and it's all told from his perspective.

If you could name a blockbuster that's in the public's eye that's pretty clearly 4w5, I think I'd get the gist.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

@Kerrik_s could Jack the Ripper from 'in hell' be 4w5?


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Gilly said:


> @_Kerr_ ik_s could Jack the Ripper from 'in hell' be 4w5?


Dunno. Haven't seen anything with Jack the Ripper in it. I'd say my rate of movie-watching is less than 1 per year, and I'm not even 25.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Would Romeo + Juliet be 7w6 or 4w3?


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Gossip Goat said:


> Would Romeo + Juliet be 7w6 or 4w3?


Has to be 7w6...


----------

